# Best white base + colour resolution settings you have used



## psi (May 11, 2007)

Hi Guys,

I am a screenprinter and have been digesting all the info on these forums regarding the DTG machines as I am about to purchase one.

One thing I have yet to come across is a good discussion sharing your white base and colour settings you use for the best result on darks.

So what resolution do you do your base at with how many passes and then what resolution with your colour and how many passes?

Let me know what you all think....and thanks so far for all the great info you have provided me with!!

I am looking at the DTG Kiosk so would be stoked to hear from current owners...but I think the info will be helpful from all brands.


Joel


----------



## Peta (Jan 25, 2007)

We use T-jet´s (simular to DTG Kiosk).

Underbase 1440 Dpi HS (Bi-dir), one pass.
Color 720 Dpi HS (Bi-dir), one pass.

Gives a great result and we have to reduce our total amount of ink for the underbase, otherwise it bleeds of to much white.

How much underbase and color it lays down is all in the software and how great the image is. I´m very satisfied with our software called FastArtist and the "Underbase Wizard" that let us make a great white coverage where needed without wasting ink on dark parts, like shadows etc.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

I agree with Peta. A lot of the settings are going to come down to the printer you have and the RIP software you are using. Other factors (environment, humidity, fabric content,...) can also play a role in what settings you use.



Peta said:


> Underbase 1440 Dpi HS (Bi-dir), one pass.
> Color 720 Dpi HS (Bi-dir), one pass.


I think you are pretty standard settings for most of the printers. They would be good ones to start off. A lot of it is going to come down to what type of graphics you get (72 dpi vs. 200 dpi), the expectations of your customers and the other things mentioned above.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

I have the HM1 and the settings I use normally for dark on a standard color graphic are 1440 x 720 white underbase 1 layer and I use 720 x 720 color layer, if the color doesnt look strong enough for me I will do a second layer of 720 x 720 color. I agree with previous posters that the settings are going to vary depending on what you are printing and what colors are being printed, whether it is a graphic or photo (just a note that I have yet to find a great setting for printing photos on darks). Hope this helps


----------



## cavedave (Dec 5, 2006)

Epson 2100/2200 based machines (CMYK + 3 x White) you can print the underbase at 1440x720.

On the Epson 1800 and 2400 based machines (CMYK + 4xWhite) you need to use 1440x1440 modes with original Dupont white. 1440x720 wasnt quite enough for a black shirt, but is OK for some lighter colors.

This is because the biggest dot on the 1800 and 2400 machines is half the size of the older machines. However you dont lose on performace as the heads are twice the size, so the later machines are still faster.

The 1800 has more scope for dot sizes that the 2400 and is capable at 1440x1440 of more ink than the 2400 and you actually get to much ink on an 1800 at 1440x1440 with 4xwhite and have to ink back. Otherwise you get bleed issues.

Using the new White from Dupont you should be able to use 1440x720 on an 1800 machine and probably the 2400.

The 4800/4880 still needs 1440x1440 even with the new white.

So it all depends on the printer model, which white you use and color of the shirt.

For color passes, 2100/2200 360x720 was what you would call an entry level solution and you would get better results with 720x720. However you always get a more vibrant result doing two passes of color (just like painting your walls), the sweet spot was two pass 360x720, not much difference in speed to a single 720x720 pass and better color. But you do introduce potentially more registration issues.

For the 1800 and 2400, 720x720 is the entry level and 1440x720 is the better quality. But again 2 pass at 720x720 is probably the sweet spot.


Best regards

-David


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

David,

It sounds like you know your printers and the dot sizes. The dot size is used by the RIP to get the best ink coverage. That is why it is a combination of the printer and the RIP. Nice post David.

Mark


----------

